# [SOLVED] How to disable the Media Card Reader



## Mr.Biggles (Aug 15, 2010)

First of all, I am a computer newb. Secondly I have a HP Pavilion dv6000 that has windows XP as its operating system.

I want to clean my hard drive and I got DBAN on a cd as a iso file. The system starts up and I press F10 to enter into the PhoenixBIOS Setup Utility screen. In the tutorials and picture that I have found, there is a Main, Advanced, Power, Boot, Security, and Exit BUT not on my HP Pavilion dv6000 Windows XP. There is a Main, Security, System Configuration, Diagnostics, and Exit. Under System Configuration is boot options "Press enter" and there is "boot order" but rather than that I have no clue how to boot from the cd drive. And I cant find anything that relates to my situation.

I am a total computer newb and it took me forever just to find out where the BIOS was. I could use some major help. How do I successfully boot my laptop from the CD drive???

Thank you!!


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: BIOS booting from CD Drive*

Well, First off, if you format with DBAN, do you have a Windows disc to boot off of to install Windows once you have formatted the drive? Why do you need to use DBAN? You can boot off of the Windows XP disc and *Delete *the Partition and the *Create* a Partition, then* Format* the partition NTFS and then *install *Windows. 
If you want to use DBAN, did you convert the ISO file into a bootable CD, burning the image to CD using a program like *IMGBurn *in my signature?
If so, Under *Boot Order *using your arrow key move CD rom drive to *First* Boot device (if it isn't already) then put in your bootable disc (Windows XP, or DBAN) and restart the computer. If the CD drive is first boot device and you have a bootable CD in the drive you should see the message *Press Any Key to Boot From CD*. Do so to start the CD.


----------



## Mr.Biggles (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: BIOS booting from CD Drive*

I dont have the XP disc. So I'm gonna try to run Ubuntu as the operating system. I will give this a shot and tell you how it goes! Thanks for responding!


----------



## Mr.Biggles (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: BIOS booting from CD Drive*

So i changed the boot order in the BIOS with the cd drive being on the top. Then i started Microsoft Windows XP Professional and after a little bit of loading I get "A problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer." And I get a blue screen. But when I set the BIOS settings back to default it works just fine and goes to log in.
When I downloaded DBAN I just dragged and dropped it into the blank cd folder and then I pressed "burn files to disc". Why is this not working?

I could use a little help here.


----------



## Mr.Biggles (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: BIOS booting from CD Drive*

Now I get "A Problem has been detected and windows has been shut down to prevent damage to your computer" every time I start the operating system. Even with the BIOS at Default. I just want to clean the hard drive. PLease help


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: BIOS booting from CD Drive*



> If you have a bootable CD in the drive you should see the message *Press Any Key to Boot From CD*. Do so to start the CD


DBAN is an ISO image file, if you're just dragging it to a CD your not burning the Image. Use IMGBurn in my signature. Start IMGBurn Browse for the DBAN ISO image on the HDD and it will burn it to a CD making it a bootable CD. If you have a bootable Ubuntu CD, just boot off of that and choose to Format the Drive and install Ubuntu.


----------



## Mr.Biggles (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: BIOS booting from CD Drive*

I did exactly as you said. Downloaded Imgburn and burned the ISO file to the disc and it works. I've now succesfully booted from the DBAN cd. I appreciate this so much! I'll keep you updated on how it goes.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: BIOS booting from CD Drive*

You're Welcome! Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## Mr.Biggles (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: BIOS booting from CD Drive*

so the computer boots from the cd drive now. I loaded up DBAN and the "interactive mode" is not loading. I looked up to find that others are having this similar problem. Most fixed it by disabling their MEDIA CARD READER. I see no options for this in the BIOS to disable it. Can it be disabled in the device manager or any other way? 

Thanks again


----------



## Mr.Biggles (Aug 15, 2010)

*How to disable the Media Card Reader*

I have a HP Pavilion dv6000. I'm using DBAN to wipe my hard drive but the "interactive mode" wont load. A possible solution is to turn off your media card reader in the BIOS. I see nothing regarding a media card reader in the BIOS. Can I disable it in the device manager? Overall, I just want to know how I can disable the media card reader. Help, please?

Thank you


----------



## Mr.Biggles (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: How to disable the Media Card Reader*

And Yes, I can still run the XP operating system and log in. I haven't wiped anything clean yet.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: BIOS booting from CD Drive*

Did you press *Enter *to go to interactive mode? Is your keyboard responding? You may need to try a PS/2 keyboard if your USB keyboard doesn't work outside of Windows. If you can boot your computer, you can disable the Card Reader in the Device Manager if you think that is the problem. 
*Darik's Boot and Nuke (DBAN) – Tutorial*


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: How to disable the Media Card Reader*

Please don't post more then one thread about the same problem. I am merging the 2 threads.


----------



## Mr.Biggles (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: How to disable the Media Card Reader*

When I press the "enter" key, it starts to process interactive mode but then it stops. Could you give me a walkthrough of how to turn the media card off in the Device Manager? Because I have no clue where to find it under device manager.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: How to disable the Media Card Reader*

After the DBAN disc boots at startup, type: *autonuke*, then press the "Enter" key. You may need to boot into Setup (Bios) and change the SATA HDD mode from *AHCI* to *IDE *or *Compatibility Mode* first. If you have a problem with DBAN download the ISO image for Killdisk.


----------



## Mr.Biggles (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: How to disable the Media Card Reader*

I tried entering "autonuke" at the DBAN startup screen and I get the same thing.

Dark's Boot and Nuke 2.2.6 (beta) is starting.
Waiting for usb devices to register..............................done.
PCI (sysfs)

It just stops there. Do you still by chance know how I can disable my media card reader through the device manager?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: How to disable the Media Card Reader*

DBAN is stopping at a USB Device. Make sure there are no external devices plugged in. To disable your card reader, find it under Device Manager and right click it and choose *Disable*. Or How about turning off the Smart Card Service. Start > Search > Type* services.msc *scroll down to Smart Card Service and
double click to get to *Properties* then select *Stop* the service then *Disable*. 
Again, you don't need to use DBAN or KillDisk, if you have an Ubuntu CD, the first step in the install is to Format the drive for Linux.


----------



## Mr.Biggles (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: How to disable the Media Card Reader*

I removed all external devices and disabled the smart card service and it still isn't working. I'm going to try KillDisk instead. Basically, all I want to do is erase all information on the laptop so that I can rid the laptop of a nasty virus and give it away without having to worry about getting personal information taken. I do not have the Windows XP installation disc so I would need to run Ubuntu. What would you advise?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: How to disable the Media Card Reader*

I have told you a few times, just run the Ubuntu Install CD. The first step in the process is to Format (erase) the HDD. KillDisk or DBAN are great if you are really paranoid and want to do a low level format. But unless it is a computer geek or the CIA your giving the computer too, no one is going to be able to get at your previously installed data. They will probably format it and install Windows anyways.


----------



## Mr.Biggles (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: How to disable the Media Card Reader*

SUCCESS!! I am slightly paranoid and don't like the idea of chances. DBAN was a pain and was not working so I switched and tryed KillDisk instead. It formatted the Hard Drive successfully and now I've installed Ubuntu and the laptop is running amazing. 

Thank you so much for your help and patience. You've helped me accomplish what I started to think would never happen. Have a nice week. My question is now resolved.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You're welcome!


----------

